

Ask HN: Who's Hiring... Students? (Again) - overzeroe

Hey, I recently saw the old "Who's Hiring... Students" thread from about two months back, and realized that it's exactly what I would love to know right now. I'm guessing that info from two months ago is slightly outdated by now, so...<p>Is anyone out there still hiring students? (For part time positions or internships?)<p>Also, maybe we could have some sort of permanent page for this type of thing? That'd be great, I think.
======
yosephgilad
Are you in the Bay Area? What do you hack with?

If you're a student and you want to get involved with an awesome venture that
will take over the world, e-mail yosephgilad@gmail.com and tell me about
yourself.

~~~
JCThoughtscream
As a current student, former intern, and somebody with a high baseline of
paranoia, I note that not describing how you're planning to take over the
world first tends to make minions distrust your intentions.

Minions, even students, would also like to know if they'll get paid for it.

------
alexjmann
I'm looking for a technical cofounder for my company, AM Analytics. We're
based and incubated out of Berkeley. Please email me if you would like to
discuss details:

alex@amanalytics.com

